# State Fair photography contest



## jewely (Aug 23, 2010)

So i was wondering if anyone has ever done this Our State fair ( Utah) is coming up soon and i thought it might be fun to enter a photo or 2 the prizes arent grand or anything but neither is the fee at 10 bucks a pop (Plus materials) but anyway just wondering what your thoughts are


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 23, 2010)

I have entered in all states that I have won in. Some state's prizes are better than others (in Montana I usually took home $200-300 but in Florida I did even better and took hom $25, lol). Either way, big prize money or not, it's bragging rights, ribbons and experience. I definitely think they are worth it.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Could be fun.  Just read the rules/terms & conditions.

A lot of 'contests' are nothing more than a way for them to get a bunch of pictures (which you give them rights to use in any way they see fit just by entering) to use for advertising or pretty much anything else they want to.


----------



## jewely (Aug 23, 2010)

What do you think about this B&W with more contrast for entering


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 23, 2010)

You have to go with your gut on the entries. No photo will please everyone and State Fair contests are usually judged by a panel with one judge having final say over best in show out of the winners. Just because me or he or she likes the shot here doesn't mean they or he or she will like it there...and vice versa.


----------



## jewely (Aug 23, 2010)

well more less i was asking for c&c and even then i may still choose this , its a local park here in the winter so i think it may have more appeal then say something from my Cali days


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 23, 2010)

jewely said:


> well more less i was asking for c&c...


 If there is a Beginner Photography category, as there usually is, it's an acceptable entry. If you like it and it's your best shot and fits the timeline criteria for the event, use it. It lacks the "WOW" factor of a lot of blue ribbons though. BEAR IN MIND, it's just one person's opinion...mine. I may be the only person on the entire planet who feels this way. Take all opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## jewely (Aug 23, 2010)

TY ... i compelelty undertand about the wow factor ,, im my worse critic as alot of us are im sure ,,, but thats what i wanted or needed to hear i needed an opinion someone other then my husband who says he likes everything lol which confuses me even more cause then im left wonder is it good ok or is he just saying that well i dont do you get what im saying lol  bottom line thanks that helps alot !


----------



## jewely (Aug 23, 2010)

@Mustlove dragons ,,,, can you please C&C theese ones for me to , your critque and comments and well composed ,,, ive seen some scary C&C on here sooo i would love  your advice on theese ones 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lery/214859-some-nature-shots-c-c-please.html


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 23, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Could be fun.  Just read the rules/terms & conditions.
> 
> A lot of 'contests' are nothing more than a way for them to get a bunch of pictures (which you give them rights to use in any way they see fit just by entering) to use for advertising or pretty much anything else they want to.




i couldnt agree more.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is one of the winners from last year:
Utah State Fair photo contest | Photos By Wendy G

Utah State Fair
This is what they're looking for:


> Tips For Award Winning Photography
> 
> *IMPACT* - something that catches the eye of the beholder.
> Appeal
> ...





> 1. Prizes will be awarded based on the judges' evaluation of the following (not necessarily in this order):
> a. Photograph's overall presentation b. Print & mounting quality c. Photographic  i. technique  ii. impact  iii. originality  iv. composition  v. other pertinent factors


After a quick read through the rules, the picture has to have been taken within 2 years of the opening of the fair...  No previous entries allowed...  Doesn't look like you're giving them any rights either.  If you win, your picture may go on a tour to schools and stuff like that, but no 'rights grab'.




Can't hurt to enter.  It'll be fun even if you don't win.

edit
And I think it said that you can enter up to 3 pictures per category...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been a regular entrant in my local fairs for a number of years and as 'dragons stated, it's really not about money (Top cash at one of the smaller fairs is $3.00 for a first place), but rather about the bragging rights.  Even if you don't win, it's a good experience, and will often help you learn what others see or expect to see in your work.

What you should enter really depends on the level and quality of competition.  Get a copy of the rules and/or entry guidelines and ensure you follow them VERY carefully.  Most fairs have explicit rules about backgrounds, mounting, etc and failure to follow will get you bounced out (entry not usually refunded) before the judging.  Also think carefully about the category titles; you might have the greatest image in the world, but if it's not appropriate to the title, your chances are zero.

From my experience common failings are:

-poor focus, main subject soft, too much DoF (everything in focus);

-poor composition, subject squarely in the centre of the image, trees growing out of people's heads, unncessary or inappropriate elements in the image;

-no main/appropriate subject to the category.  ie The category is "Action" and your image is of someone standing there; and

-poor exposure.  Deep shadow, blown highlights etc.

As well, avoid the cliches.  If the category is "Sunsets" try and come up with something other than the sun going down behind a mountain, or that "really great" sunset from last year's trip to Hawaii.  Being unique will do more to get you recognized than almost anything.


----------



## nokili (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome!

I just entered in the state fair here in NM,I learned soooo much!

They had an open judging forum so you could watch them judge your photo, and they would say why they liked it/didn't and what you could do to improve.

The socializing with the other contestants was awesome too...a great way to network!


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2010)

Mustlovedragons said:


> I have entered in all states that I have won in. Some state's prizes are better than others (in Montana I usually took home $200-300 but in Florida I did even better and took hom $25, lol). Either way, big prize money or not, it's bragging rights, ribbons and experience. I definitely think they are worth it.




So did you live in each state that you entered in or did you send your photos to different fairs? Sorry if that is a silly Q.


----------

